# Marion Jones Joins WNBA



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Gool Luck to her ... I'm sure she will draw a lot of attention from the media ...

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/11/sports/basketball/11jones.html?ref=basketball


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Gool Luck to her ... I'm sure she will draw a lot of attention from the media ...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/11/sports/basketball/11jones.html?ref=basketball


...and lesbians everywhere. :laugh:


----------

